

Ask HN: RSS backend with  30 days retention? - avifreedman

After Google Reader went away I switched to Feedly, but they only keep 30 days of items (as did Google).<p>Does anyone know of an RSS backend that keeps more?  Preferably 90+?  And ideally with search functionality.
======
ivank
Try inoreader, it keeps a full history[1] and has full-text search.

[1] [http://forum.inoreader.com/index.php?/topic/27-inoreader-
mai...](http://forum.inoreader.com/index.php?/topic/27-inoreader-main-faq/)

BTW, Google Reader kept 300,000 items per feed, not 30 days worth. Are you
thinking of unread status instead? inoreader has the same limitation.

~~~
avifreedman
Hmm, I thought it was also doing 30 days max. Feedly is doing that now for
sure.

I will check out inoreader - looks like even if it doesn't archive the items
forever or for a long time, it can support push to "Pocket, Instapaper,
Readability and Evernote" which would wind up doing the same thing. It'd
potentially make browsing by feed more difficult but may be worth a shot.

------
SmileyKeith
I use Fever[1] which is self hosted and lets you keep items up to 10 weeks.

[1]: [http://feedafever.com/](http://feedafever.com/)

~~~
avifreedman
Thanks! I had seen that and may have to go that route.

I was hoping not to go down the self-hosted path as I'd wind up spending way
too much time tinkering (gatewaying to Usenet, adding features, etc).

------
eip
Rssident.com

Archived indefinitely. Fully searchable by feed title, url, author, entry
title, and entry content.

